# How to handle nature's calls?



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2005)

Ok, I was thinking while riding today. What do the other ladies do to take care of nature's call on group co-ed rides. I've personally found this to be challenging. I freaked out a couple of guys by just quietly stepping off the side of the trail while they kept riding to do as I needed, only to find that they had come back looking for me. Luckily, I had gotten everything secured before they found me. It could have been very embarassing, but worked out fine. Have you figured out any ways to take care of this without causing a big fuss? I'm mostly talking about while riding with guys you don't know well enough to be comfortable around aka SOs.

Thanks and yes I'm asking this as a serious question. 

Fiona


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

At a regroup spot I say "Hey I gotta pee, can you keep an eye out for me" then go around the corner or a bush. This both warns the guys that you are peeing and also gains you lookouts for oncomers. Knowing the group we ride with though, fiona, expect some joking about it


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

Same here. 
I just say to the guy next to me "I gotta use the facilities, be right back" then if the group starts to get ready to take off, that guy will say Hang on, Jean will be right back. No fuss.

Just remember though, if you're night riding, to turn off your light before you squat.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

yep, "need to find a bush" or something like that. No need to be shy about it.


----------



## alaskarider (Aug 31, 2004)

*yep, just be honest*

Unless I'm taking up the rear and I know there's a pre-designated meet spot up ahead (so nobody's likely to come back and look for me in the time it takes to pee), I usually just say I'm going to visit the woods. Everybody has to do it, so I don't consider it embarrasing.

Posting a guard, unfortunately, doesn't always work. On a ski trip this winter I couldn't get far off the trail, but I was ahead of everyone in the group so I asked my fiance to stop them when they reached him and I went ahead around a tree out of sight of where he stood but pretty close to the trail. As I finished up, I could hear my fiance shouting, "Stop! Wait 'til she comes out of the woods!" as an apparently deaf member of our group came skiing down the trail to me. I think he was more embarrassed than I was when he realized what was going on. Oh, well.


----------



## Kallisti (Feb 15, 2005)

*Annouce it.*

"If you'll pardon me, I'm going to mark some territory."
If you dont't have the opportunity to announce it, it helps to pull your bike off path (to someplace inobvious), so people don't see an abandoned bike, and go looking to see if you're OK


----------



## OhSchitt (Jan 4, 2006)

::Guy posting:: I havn't encountered this situation (because I havn't been on a Co-ed ride yet), but I know for 4 wheeling/off-roading, we use the general rule, Guys to the left, Gals to the right - unless there's a cliff, then everyone reserves the right to pee off of it.


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

I've never noticed it to be a problem on any co-ed rides I've been on. Most ladies waited till the group stopped and quietly slipped away for a minute. I've noticed that guys don't tend to be as "discreet" about it. About 2 steps off the trail or right at the tree line. Just like mentioned above, it's something everyone does. Never seen the guys be anything but respectful to ladies in this area.

my 2 cents


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Kallisti said:


> "If you'll pardon me, I'm going to mark some territory."


LOL. i like this better than my usual approach of "i gotta pee" or "pee break!"

going to give it a try on my next ride. 

rt


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

you do not want to get too shy about this. Holding urine too long can cause serious health problems. Women mountaineers get over any shyness in hurry: they have to get real comfortable "dropping trou" right in the open, roped up and harnessed, with no option for trees or bushes for privacy.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

What they all said. Nothing to be ashamed of (not that I don't try to hold it in until truly desperate.) The guys are always respectful.

What's trickier is when it's that time of month on an epic-long ride. While I was proud of how well I managed the one time I had to deal with this, the guys kept asking cluelessly, "Are you okay? What did you have to do? Number one? No? Number two then? What's wrong? Were you sick? Is it a stomach problem?"


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2005)

Christine said:


> What's trickier is when it's that time of month on an epic-long ride. While I was proud of how well I managed the one time I had to deal with this, the guys kept asking cluelessly, "Are you okay? What did you have to do? Number one? No? Number two then? What's wrong? Were you sick? Is it a stomach problem?"


That was more in line with the answer I was trying tactfully to get. Thanks. BTW How did you manage? (pm me if you can't explain here) I haven't figured that one out yet. I just don't ride much. Bummer.

I'm not saying that I'm shy about it. When I'm riding with my husband, I have him posted as guard, but otherwise I just say "it's time for the little girl's bush". It occurred to me that by asking we might offer up different ways to address the situation for new riders. Thanks for the help.

Impy and Formica, I love the FAQ sticky but wondered do you think we could post a thread of advise (or like you've done, thread links) from all the experienced riders and turn that into a sticky. I noticed that the same questions keep coming up from them and I thought God knows how I would've continued if it hadn't been for meeting Impy and other girls who gave me a reason to try harder and to not give up. I don't know brain's thawing out with all the sun and blue skies and seems to be doing nothing but thinking on high gear . Later. Fiona


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Since I'm a reserved person by nature, the idea of peeing or ANYthing outdoors took me years to get over. It still makes me nervous, but less so, esp. knowing how cool the guys are (hell, they've got S.O.s).

Here in the WL, I think we shouldn't be afraid to address stuff like this and if it's too much for the guys to handle, tell 'em to go wallow in their athlete's fungus crotch science project threads. Sheeesh. 

MTB women shouldn't feel like they have to skip rides due to something perfectly normal, esp. since exercise makes it easier to deal with, and shortens it. This month it was 3 days long thanks to the one long ride 

Anyway, here's the least you need to know: Pack a plastic Ziploc bag with a few paper towels, spare tampons and moist towlettes (they come in resealable travel packs.) Also, a small grocery bag for packing out. The goal is to keep things neat and clean w/o leaving anything behind, and not "contaminating" anything in your pack. 

Simply transfer waste using a couple of paper towels into waste bag, followed by rest of trash (wrappers, used hand wipes.) Wrap and stash tightly for disposal later. That simple!

The hardest part is finding enough privacy. But it's actually much easier than I expected. I'm sure there are women with more outdoor experience who can do this much more efficiently.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2005)

Christine said:


> Since I'm a reserved person by nature, the idea of peeing or ANYthing outdoors took me years to get over. It still makes me nervous, but less so, esp. knowing how cool the guys are (hell, they've got S.O.s).
> 
> Here in the WL, I think we shouldn't be afraid to address stuff like this and if it's too much for the guys to handle, tell 'em to go wallow in their athlete's fungus crotch science project threads. Sheeesh.
> 
> ...


Gotcha. Thanks. Boy I must be lucky 3 days is norm so I just worry about missing rides1-2 days max. With the new pack I'll have room to pack a kit. Thanks again.

Fiona


----------



## bouncybouncy (Mar 30, 2006)

*guys...beware!*

 these links are not for the meek! just thought i would pass along a great invention...

i am not the "_lightest_" in that department and i can go for a good 12 hours without having to "_change out_"
because of the diva i have never had to miss a ride and if it be a loooong ride...i have NO worries!!!

http://www.divacup.com/

http://www.instead-softcup.com/

pm me if you have additional questions...


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Oh! THAT kind of bathroom break! GOod advice by Christine and others. Also here is an old thread with some good advice in it:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=17116&highlight=string
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=40937&highlight=tampax


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm with all the other ladies....Since I'm always the only female...I just tell them...hey, I'm gonna pee over here...and don't try and come peak!!!!!!!!!  


nobody ever cares that I ride with...but they also basically turn the other way from me and start peeing like 5- 10 ft from me anyways...so we're not really a shy group...

now when it's time to drop the kids off at the pool...that's another story...


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Wow, three days being the "norm" must be awesome!! I'm envious of athletes for 1) having practically none and 2) having the discipline to be athletes in the first place 

Since local rides are only a couple of hours at a time, there's no real need to stop along the way. Just before and after.

The time I had to change on the trail was during a long ride at the FFTF. I had a choice: Go back to the car with a couple of others who were bailing, or keep riding with the rest. I knew I had to change, and sure as hell didn't want to stop riding. Wanted every bit of trail for my money as I could get!

Easter Sunday was Day 1, and I rode about 25 miles to my aunt's house, cramps and all. The thought of reducing the duration helped make the cramps easier to deal with.

12 hours with one of those cups, eh? Hmmmm.


----------



## Kitty Meow (May 6, 2004)

Christine said:


> 12 hours with one of those cups, eh? Hmmmm.


Hey Chris ( & everybody!),

I never heard of the Diva cups b4, the website says they sell them at a store in NYC. If ever you go near that store get some & tell me how they are.

I have the Instead cups & have been using them for years. They seema a bit shallower than Diva. Gotta wear a pantyshield, sometimes there is spillage. I get 'em from Target. I've got plenty, if I see ya I'll give you some.

When I ride & it's that time of the month I go all out...Instead & a full pad. I don't let that stop me from enjoying a ride!

Kari


----------



## CE750 (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

CE750 said:


>


Damn that's cool. I may steal that if ya don't mind.


----------



## CE750 (Feb 12, 2006)

crashedandburned said:


> Damn that's cool. I may steal that if ya don't mind.


Here, there are plenty more... and in many cases, they'll save you from typing a long post out..

http://www.planetsmilies.com/


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Would you guys prefer we talk about how many times shorts can be worn before washing until a guy's balls fall off or he dies of a septic blood infection?? 

At least the cups are eco-friendly and practical, they sound worth a try. Must be awkward getting used to them?


----------



## CE750 (Feb 12, 2006)

Christine said:


> Would you guys prefer we talk about how many times shorts can be worn before washing until a guy's balls fall off or he dies of a septic blood infection??
> 
> At least the cups are eco-friendly and practical, they sound worth a try. Must be awkward getting used to them?


No! Don't mind me, I'm enjoying the discussion is all.. 

Carry on..


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Okay. Don't know why you'd find this so entertaining or funny. OH wait, yes I do- immaturity.

Anyway, my concern with the cups is that I once had an irritated cervix that caused some unscheduled bleeding years ago. It's why I stopped using the sponge. It's probably no longer a concern.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Christine said:


> Okay. Don't know why you'd find this so entertaining or funny. OH wait, yes I do- immaturity.
> 
> Anyway, my concern with the cups is that I once had an irritated cervix that caused some unscheduled bleeding years ago. It's why I stopped using the sponge. It's probably no longer a concern.


either that or he has 6 sisters and misses the estrogen enriched enviroment?
I haven't tried the cups becuase the whole washing it out concept is a little much for me.

~f.


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

Christine said:


> Okay. Don't know why you'd find this so entertaining or funny. OH wait, yes I do- immaturity.


No really, I DO find it fascinating, if not a little on the icky side.







I showed my GF the cup above and her response was "EEEWWWWWWW"







I do find it informative and anything that can help me get my GF interested in riding I'll take. I do know that THIS issue is one we've discussed before.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

I thought about the rinsing out thing, too. Does that have to be done every time it's emptied?

Honey, if your GF is scared of her own period, I'm afraid there's no hope getting her on a mountain bike. Sometimes there's bleeding involved on a ride, too!


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

I've been using the one called The Keeper for years and highly recommend it.

Yes, it needs to be cleaned every time it is emptied. I just empty it and wash with soap and water and reinsert. It does not take long and can be done descretely in most places with running water. I have just rinsed with water from a bottle in a pinch. The best part is you can wear it longer so fewer changes. I usually go 8-12 hours between.

The natural rubber or silicone does NOT cause toxic shock. I think that comes from things that absorb rather than things that just hold.

Yes, it takes a bit of getting used to. In my experience, the younger the woman, the more grossed out they are by the thought of a menstrel cup. Maybe has something to do with a lack of life experiences in general. I think those of us who have dealth with things like baby poop and vomit already are less sensitive maybe.

Regardless, I think it is worth a try for several reasons. Less polution since it is reuseable. No toxic chems like the bleaching products in your system. Less expensive; 1 $40 investment can last 10 years compared to 10 years of $10 a month. Easier to deal with in remote natural settings. Less *changes* per cycle.


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

for the other call of nature I do things like mentioned above. The guys usually know whats up and are respectful. I am, however, not above yelling out "whatcha doing over there" to the guys who bearly step off the trail and make no effort to get out of sight. 

I saw lots of that this weekend on the MS150. And my general preference of "anything but a port-a-potty has been reinforced after having to share with 13,000 other riders. On the first day I peed in front of a sag van that was stopped to help a downed rider. It was left off the road in the high grass with the right site doors left open for my privacy.


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

How do the cups handle the really, really heavy days? The ones where everything is super plus & you dare not be out of sight of a bathroom? 


OB


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

CycleMainiac said:


> I saw lots of that this weekend on the MS150.


How was that? How long did it take you? I got BS'ed into doing the Richmand/Williamsburg and back 150 in June. Already have alot of donations, but I'm not much of a roadie. My longest road ride is about 40 miles. My left hip starts killing me at that point. But since this isn't a race and I can stop for awhile I don't figure I'll have trouble.


----------



## Blue Sugar (Feb 16, 2004)

Well, you should go into the woods, off the trail at least 25 feet, 200 feet from any water source, and preferably behind a tree. The 25 foot rule isn't just for vanity, but to prevent concentration of deposits along the trail corridor. If you need to wipe use only white toilet paper, and bury it when you're through. And, of course, be careful not to squat on poison ivy. See http://www.outdoors.org/publications/outdoors/2001/2001-lnt-techniques.cfm for more info.


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

crashedandburned said:


> How was that? How long did it take you? I got BS'ed into doing the Richmand/Williamsburg and back 150 in June. Already have alot of donations, but I'm not much of a roadie. My longest road ride is about 40 miles. My left hip starts killing me at that point. But since this isn't a race and I can stop for awhile I don't figure I'll have trouble.


I'm not much of a roadie either and I didn't really train. I only did about 4 road rides since 1/1, the longest about 35 miles. Then on Saturday I rode all the way to the lunch stop before stopping (except to pee by the sag) 51 miles. I stopped for about 45 minutes then onward stopping at 3 of the last 4 stops. The first day was 100 miles and it got hot, low 90's. At my first stop after lunch I learned that sitting on the ice bags is very good, and having your thighs massaged with the biofreeze is even better. But the best is the ice water paper towels on your head and ice water on your feet. I ended up leaving the stops with the iced paper towels under my helmet and as I rode I would spit cold water from my camel bak on to my feet.

Do everything you possible can to recover the first day. I carried my recover mix with me and started drinking it about 15 miles from the end and again very shortly after stopping. I also carried some jerkey with me for the end to get that protien to my muscles fast. I stretched and got a massage too and brought stuff to make sure I slept well. For me that means my memory foam and ear plugs.

On the second morning I felt tired but fine. I again road all the way to lunch before stopping (except to pee) then hit 3 of the four last stops for the ice towels and biofreeze as needed. The second day was only about 60 miles since I choose the Lunch Express.

Day one took about 8-8.5 hours; 7:30 to 3:30 or 4, I don't remember exactly. The second day was from about 7:40 to 2pm.

They do a super duper job of organizing. Here is a list of some things that helped me.

I took enough fuel with me at the first of the day to not have to stop at the first stops.
Getting as far as you can before it gets too hot is good. 
Take a pair of gym shorts and a hat with you so you can get out of your bike shorts ASAP. Don't wait until getting your luggage, it could take a while and you are really tired.
Take your recovery fuel with you too.
Do not pack your luggage heavier than you can carry fairly easily - you may have a long ways to take it.
I stopped for BBQ at a road side stand the second day and it was REALLY good. 
Everyone told me to get to the breakfast line early, like 20 minutes before it opens at 5am. No way could I eat that early and as it turns out by 6 I was dressed and mostly packed and hungry and then there was no line for breakfast.
I brought a little package of beacon crumbles to eat with my pancakes since they do not provide any protein. I need protein in the mornings. 
EAR PLUGS - for $2 you can buy a dozen at Walgreens.
I brought a battery powered air thing to blow up my mattress.
Yoga music, or something else soothing to go to sleep by on a mp3 player. 
Carry with you handwipes, sunscreen, lip balm, chamois butter, meds like ibuprofen. 
Bert's Bees Res Q ointment will heal your tender skin over night and is easy to take with you. 
Go into the shower with your jersey on to wash it for the next day. 
Do not try the same with your shorts, bring a second pair of shorts.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## litespeedchick (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey, everybody gets grossed out at different stuff. I'm pretty much grossed out by the diva cup, but I bet you don't like the sound of my solution very much.

If the ride is long and tampon failure occurs: allow the giant pad already built into your bike shorts to become a multi-tasker. I have been doing long rides for better than 10 years and I've never changed a tampon in the woods, nor had any sort of "accident", nor had a chamois that wasn't good as new after a machine washing.


----------



## bouncybouncy (Mar 30, 2006)

squishing really large bugs grosses me out 

ok...so it is a little icky! but the way i look at it...it is from my own body (kinda like a bloody nose) and if you haven't had a bloody nose as a mtbiker you ain't ridin' hard enough!!! 

i cleanse in the shower...quick & easy!!! (and i usually shower once a day so it happens generally every 12 hours) for those heavy days can usually go for 8 hours and cleanse when i get home. for inoportune times travel size handi-wipe packs are always nice to have stashed in purse/toolbox/travel bag. someone mentioned before...TSS is not an issue AND it is environmentally safe and friendly!!!!

***as for the gross factor...pushing a cart thru the store will give you more coooties than your own fluids


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Christine said:


> MTB women shouldn't feel like they have to skip rides due to something perfectly normal, esp. since exercise makes it easier to deal with, and shortens it. This month it was 3 days long thanks to the one long ride


Thanks, Christine. I didn't know that (typical male ignorance). I'll pass my wife the tip. She's gone shorter since getting on the pill, though.

I really learned a lot reading this thread.
Thanks, girls!


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Like Bouncy said, it's not as gross as it might seem. Basically, it's the same discharge you always have, with some blood (which is sterile to begin with, right?) mixed in. 

And litespeed's solution isn't gross, for the above reason. Hell, after Day 3 I'm fine with just black underwear. But I wouldn't trust the chamois as anything but a backup!


----------



## little b (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm another one who's been using the Keeper - 10 years now for me. It's brilliant. I love thinking of how much money I've saved on tampons. That said, I do usually have a box of them at home, since sometimes I find the keeper a bit uncomfortable on the bike. It's fine on the road bike, but I've had some problems on the mountain bike. Even so, I wouldn't go back to just tampons. 

(I'm also a three-dayer, but even heavy days aren't a problem)


----------

